

What's the top CEO-to-worker pay gap? 1,951 to 1, study says - balnaphone
http://www.latimes.com/business/la-fi-ceo-pay-gap-20150825-story.html

======
josephmx
>In 2014, Zaslav made $156 million, while median pay was $80,000.

That sounds a lot more reasonable than the headline makes out, it's when CEOs
make a lot of money while employees struggle that bothers me.

